# Cemetery fence columns



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Here are the new fence columns for 09. I built wooden ones for 08 and then discovered pink foam. I so love foam now and can not stop carving on it. The fence in these photos has also been upgraded. There are photos below of that upgrade as well.



















Here are the new redone fence sections. I still need to finish all of them. There are 9 of them









This is how they looked last year. I think it is a huge improvement


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Excellent!!!! Fence looks complex until you see last years pics!!! May have to upgrade mine!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

*Cemetery columns*



MotelSixx said:


> Excellent!!!! Fence looks complex until you see last years pics!!! May have to upgrade mine!


Thanks man once I redid one the rest went pretty fast. I have all my fence rebuilt but still need to paint and add finials to most of the other sections


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice upgrade! Pink foam board is da bomb!


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Steve -

The fence looks great! I'm looking forward to seeing it all setup this year.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

SpookySam said:


> Steve -
> 
> The fence looks great! I'm looking forward to seeing it all setup this year.


Thanks Sam. I will need to make it over to see your this year as well. You gonna make the make and take on Saturday here in Round Rock?


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Very very nice. I will be doing some cemetary pillar aging soon, so it's good to see great examples like this to get me moving in the right direction.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I really like the upgrade, the double row of finals looks good thanks for the tip


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep, very nice upgrades.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Outstanding job! The fence upgrade is gorgeous, too.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

steveshauntedyard said:


> Thanks Sam. I will need to make it over to see your this year as well. You gonna make the make and take on Saturday here in Round Rock?


I'll be there.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow! Night and day with the look of the fence! Really like that rusted look.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm really impressed at how these turned out... makes me want to upgrade my paint job from flat black to rusty!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

*Fence*



Ghostess said:


> I'm really impressed at how these turned out... makes me want to upgrade my paint job from flat black to rusty!


You can copy me all you want I have copied a few things from you already. Thanks Ghostess


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really coming together!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice fence. I like the alternating double finials. Columns between each section is nice too. Not in my time budget this year.


----------

